# zu viele kleine Welse????



## cafabu (25. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin,
wir haben in unserem See sehr viele kleine Welse und fragen uns ob wir sie belassen oder umsetzten sollen.
Vor 14 Jahren sind von uns Welse (6 St.) in den See gesetzt worden. In den letzten Jahren sind 3 Welse (1.10 , 1.30 . 1.40 m) gefangen worden und wieder reingesetzt. In diesem Jahr werden nun reichlich Babywelse gefangen. Beim Ansitz werden bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit bis ca. 24:00 in der Regel 2-3 Welse von 25 bis 35 cm gefangen. Der Altbestand hat wohl erfolgreich abgeleicht. Bei dieser Fangmenge vermuten wir, dass es reichlich Nachwuchs gibt.
Generell wollen wir einen Welsbestand erhalten. Die großen wollen wir entnehmen und die Kleinen nachwachsen lassen. Allerdings überlegen wir ob wir den Jungbestand ausdünnen und umsetzten sollen.

Zum Gewässer: Ca. 2-3 Hektar, 1 bis 2,5 Meter Tiefe. keine Flachzohnen, viel Seerosen (ca. 1/3 des Sees ). eigene Quelle, Abfluss über andere Seen in einen Elbeseitenarm, Untergrund leicht schlammig (Blättereinfall) aber so fest das Blei nicht einsinckt.
Bestand: Guter Bestand an Weißfischen wobei Kapitale fehlen (ist aber nicht Verbuttet), Karpfen (auch 2 Stellige), Graskarpfen, Hecht, Aale, wenige Barsche. Der Besatz wird nur mit Karpfen durchgeführt. Die meißten Fische werden zurückgesetzt.

Hat da jemand von Euch Erfahrung oder Wissen wie wir das mit den Welsen am besten händeln können?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Denkt ihr nich das wenn da nur das Erbgut von 6 Welsen vorhanden ist das langsam zu Verbuttung führen könnte?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bassey (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Welse verbutten nicht und Verbuttung hat eig. nichts mit dem Erbgut zu tun...


----------



## Sneep (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Hallo,

Wenn Welse in solchen Zahlen auftreten muss man als Hegeverpflichteter eingreifen. 

Hier gerät das Gleichgewicht im See in Unordnung.

Es gibt ja verschiedene Maßnahmen, wie man reagieren kann. 

Das geht über Aufhebung von vereinseigenen Schonbestimmungen wie Schonzeit und Mindestmaß. 

Man kann mit Zustimmung der Fischereibehörde das Mindestmaß ganz aufheben.

Als letztes Mittel, gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Entnahmegebot für die Mitglieder vorzuschreiben. Dann muss jeder Waller entnommen werden. 

Das ist aber nicht unproblematisch. Viele Angler weigerten sich die Welse abzuschlagen und setzten sie wieder zurück, oder schlimmer, sie setzten sie in andere Gewässer. 

Einige Vereine haben darauf reagiert und verhängen ein Angelverbot von einem Jahr, falls ein Wels "aus der Hand rutscht".

Der heiße Sommer diesen Jahres kommt der Vermehrung der Waller sehr zugute. Das Problem wird sich also noch verschärfen.

Wichtig ist, dass man alle Generationen gleichzeitig angeht. Es nutzt nichts, wenn der Vorstand für jeden Großwels eine Prämie zahlt. 

Andere Möglichkeiten den Wels gezielt zu befischen, sehe ich nicht. Mit einem E-Gerät habe ich kaum eine Chance.
Stellnetze fangen auch die großen Karpfen und Hechte.
Diese kann ich nachdem sie im Stellnetz waren nicht mehr zurücksetzen.

In deiner Aufzählung der Arten im See vermisse ich die Schleie.
Gab es nie welche, oder ist sie erst vor einiger Zeit verschwunden?

Der Einbruch der Schleienbestände ist häufig das erste Alarmzeichen, das der Wels kommt.

Selbst mit einer Entnahmeverpflichtung brauchst du keine Angst zu haben einmal zu wenige Welse zu haben.

Du kannst aber langsam anfangen dir Sorgen zu machen, wie du nach 1-2 heißen Sommern dass Problem überhaupt noch in den Griff bekommen willst.
Das ganze Spiel in einem weiteren Gewässer noch mal u beginnen, zeugt nicht von einem hohen Leidensdruck.


Sneep


----------



## cafabu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Moin, moin,
schon mal Danke für die schnellen Reaktionen.
Zum Glück sind wir von Vereins- und Landesverbandstatuten unabhängig. Der See wurde von uns (9 Angler) vor langer Zeit gepachtet und wir sind nur den allgemein geltenden Bestimmungen verantwortlich.
Mit den Schleien kann stimmen. Vor längerer Zeit sind sie mal besetzt worden. Ist aber nie eine gefangen worden. Wir hatten damals eher die Hechte in Verdacht. Mit den Zandern war es genauso.
Mit dem Umsetzten war eine Idee, da die nächsten Gewässer eine Verbindung zur Elbe haben und somit die Fische auch abwandern können. Der angrenzende See ist mit einem kleinen Wasserlauf, ca. 1 m breit und wenige Zentimeter tief  verbunden. Der wird allerdings nicht beangelt. Er ist von einer Einzelperson als Wochenendidylle gepachtet. Von da aus ist ein abwandern möglich. Schließlich kommen kommen auch die Aale bis zu uns hoch. 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## cafabu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Moin, moin, noch mal,
beim Umsetzten würden wir natürlich vorher mit den Eigentümern und Pächtern Verbindung aufnehmen, dann müsste es doch sicher sein.
der Tipp mit dem Elektoabfischen ist ja eine Möglichkeit. Da wir dafür nichts zur Verfügung haben und dies ja auch nicht ungefährlich ist, weiß jemand wie das zu organisieren wäre?
Abfischen gegen die gefangenen Welse?
Anderer Verein der die Möglichkeit hat?
Profiangebote?
Wie teuer wird dann so etwas?
Kennt sich da jemand aus?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Für unsere Region wird das Problem Wels völlig überbewertet.

Bei uns werden nur wenige gefangen. Ich selbst würde mich freuen einen so guten Speisefisch des öfteren zu fangen.

Das geht vielen so......

Eben weil wir so ein Massenvokommen nicht kennen ist ein Elektroabfischen nicht verständlich.


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



Bassey schrieb:


> Welse verbutten nicht und Verbuttung hat eig. nichts mit dem Erbgut zu tun...


 

Bei uns in der Nähe gibts nen kleinen See , dort fängt man nur noch kleine Welse ...

Die Angler sagen das dort schon eine Wels verbuttung herrscht !!

Warum soll es das denn bei Welsen nicht geben???


Ja das mit dem Wels ist sone Sache, da haben sich die Vereine früher nichts bei gedacht und nun jammern Sie rum!!

Ich hab auch nen schönen 30 Hektar See um die Ecke, dort gibt( gab) es alles drin : Zander, Hecht,Aal, Karpfen etc...

1996 wurden ein paar Welse hinzugesetzt weil die verantwortlichen meinten die vermehren sich dort nicht !!#d

Ja nun 14 Jahre später, regieren die Welse den See !!

Von Zandern habe ich schon lange nix mehr gehört, kleine Hechte fängt man auch nicht mehr ...
Generell fängt man jetzt Relativ schwer dort Friedfische oder kleinere Raubfische (Woran das wohl liegt) !?

Und die Karpfen und Aal-angler kriegen dauernt große Welse als Beifang drauf und zerstörenh damit ihr Gerät !!!

Jaja wo der Wels einmal drin ist, macht er alles Platt ^^


Mich störts nicht das es Seen gibt wo fast nur noch Welse drin sind, da ich leidenschaftlicher Welsangler bin...

Nur sollte man wirklich verdammt vorsichtig mit den Umsetzen und generell den Besatz von Welsen sein, da man die Population irgendwann nicht mehr im Griff hat!!


Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Es gab in den letzten Jahren viele Extrem-Sommer-also hat der Wels es öfter als üblich geschafft sich zu vermehren, aber keine Sorge Mutter Natur regelt das schon, es kommen nur so viele hoch wie Nahrung da ist.
In der Elbe waren Welse immer heimisch, als nicht verboten die mit Erlaubnis wegzugeben, gefährlicher sind da eher die Krankheiten die so ein Fisch aus einen Teich haben könnte (KHV).

Wenn Schleien verschwinden, ist es oft  der der Vogel des Jahres oder Fehlbesatz mit Karpfen .
Wenn Du Wels über hast nur her damit, bei uns in der Region gibt es kaum Welshasser.


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gab in den letzten Jahren viele Extrem-Sommer-also hat der Wels es öfter als üblich geschafft sich zu vermehren, aber keine Sorge Mutter Natur regelt das schon, es kommen nur so viele hoch wie Nahrung da ist.
> In der Elbe waren Welse immer heimisch, als nicht verboten die mit Erlaubnis wegzugeben, gefährlicher sind da eher die Krankheiten die so ein Fisch aus einen Teich haben könnte (KHV).
> 
> Wenn Schleien verschwinden, ist es oft der der Vogel des Jahres oder Fehlbesatz mit Karpfen .
> Wenn Du Wels über hast nur her damit, bei uns in der Region gibt es kaum Welshasser.


 

Ja das heisst aber auch das alle anderen kleineren Fried- und Raubfische vorher dran glauben !!!

Wenn ein 1,50 Wels Hunger hat macht der auch vor nem großen Karpfen kein halt...

Glaube die Natur bekommt das nicht wieder hin von allein ...

In den Seen wo der Wels sich wohl fühlt wird es schwer den See Artenreich zu halten ^^


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Ja das heisst aber auch das alle anderen kleineren Fried- und Raubfische vorher dran glauben !!!
> 
> Wenn ein 1,50 Wels Hunger hat macht der auch vor nem großen Karpfen kein halt...
> 
> ...



Nur weil Opa Hastig so immer seine Misserfolge erklärt hat ist es kein Beweis, komm zu unsere Vereinsteiche die kochen vor Karpfen und Weissfische trotz einer menge Welsen (und Aal wird auch super gefangen).
Aber gegen Vorurteilen kommen keine Argumente an, jede  Welsfrage endet mit der Erklärung über den Untergang des Abendlandes.


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Das sage ich nicht!  
Klar gibt es auch Seen wo es richtig viele andere Fischarten gibt die dort zusammen mit dem Wels leben !!

Ich habe ja geschrieben : In einem Gewässer wo sich der Wels richtig wohl fühlt ^^

Wie unser See hier, dort ist die Wels Population in den letzten Jahren Explodiert ...

Man fängt fast nur noch kleine Welse als Aal und Karpfenangler !!

Glaub mir wenn du in unserem  Verein wärst, würdest du wissen was da zur Zeit Abgeht !!

Aber wie gesagt: mich stört das nicht, da ich gern auf Wels angele #6


----------



## Sneep (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Hallo,
*
@ Angler9999*

Das in deinem Bereich der Waller selten und begehrt ist ist eine Sache. 
In dem See der hier zur Diskussion steht ist er aber weder selten, noch begehrt. 

Das der Wallerbestand mit Fängen von 2-3 Tieren pro Nacht möglicherweise etwas zu hoch ausfällt ist doch offensichtlich. 

Da kann der Fisch noch so ein guter Angelfisch sein und wunderbar schmecken. Ich muss doch das gesamte Gewässer im Blick haben und in der Balance halten.
Da gehört auch die Schleie dazu.

Warte noch ein paar heiße Sommer ab, dann hast du auch deine Welse. Denn in den meisten Seen ist der Ablauf wie hier beschrieben. Die Waller wurden bereits vor 14 Jahren besetzt. Offensichtlich haben sie lange Zeit nicht von sich reden gemacht, doch plötzlich kommt der Bestand hoch.

Es muss also neben dem Besetzen noch einen Auslöser für den schnellen Anstieg des Bestandes geben. 

Vermutlich ist das eine Zunahme der Temperatur während und nach der Laichzeit. Wenn das stimmt, steht uns das ein weiteres Ansteigen der Wallerbestände ins Haus.

*
Zum E-Fischen:*

Natürlich kann man Waller mit dem E-Gerät fangen. 

Der Erfolg hängt aber von einigen Faktoren ab. Vor allem von der Tiefe, dem Angebot an Deckungen und der Art des verwendeten E-Gerätes.

Da die Jungwelse häufig in dichten Pflanzen stehen, werden sie bei der Verwendung von üblichen Impulsgeräten zwar in den Pflanzen betäubt, sind damit aber immer noch in den Pflanzen drin.

Der Erfolg ist sehr unterschiedlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
Auch für erfahrene E-Fischer ist eine Abschätzung der Fangaussichten sehr schwierig. 

Deswegen gibt es Stundensätze und keine Bezahlung nach Stückzahl.

Ein Entnahmegebot bringt im Lauf des Jahres mehr Welse aus dem Wasser als ein ein- oder zweimaliges E-Fischen und ist überdies kostenlos.

Ich führe gemeinsam mit mehreren Freunden auch E-Fischen durch, wenn du Details brauchst, Preise usw, bitte PN.
Wir werden dein Gewässer aber aus mehreren Gründen nicht befischen. Ich will dir also nichts verkaufen.
Aber ein paar Tipps kannst du bekommen.
*
Zum Umsetzen  von Welsen:*

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall das Gespräch mit den benachbarten Pächtern suchen.

Ich selbst befische einen Fluss der oberen Barbenregion.
Aus den Baggerseen am Fluss werden hier laufend Waller durch Angler eingesetzt, sehr zur Freude unseres Vorstandes.

Ich halte es für eine Unverschämtheit, seinem Nachbarn eine Fischart auf Auge zu drücken, die dieser absolut nicht haben möchte und möglicherweise in seinem Flussabschnitt schon bekämpft.

*@Gardenfly*

lassen wir doch bitte solche Begriffe wie Welshasser weg.

Ich hasse keine Welse, sondern ich kenne die Situation an vielen Gewässsern und ziehe meine Schlüsse daraus. 

Wenn ich hier dafür spreche mit hegnerischen Mittel in Bestände einzugreifen, dann weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das zu den Pflichten eines Pächters gehört.

Ich sehe die heißen Sommer der letzten Jahre nicht als einmaligen Ausrutscher. Das wird zur Regel werden und stärkt den Waller sehr.

Wie der Kormoran dafür verantwortlich sein soll, das die Schleien mehr als andere Arten zurückgehen, ist schwer einsehbar bei einem Fisch, der sich fast ausschließlich in dichten Pflanzen aufhält. Das kommt der Jagdmethode des Kormorans nicht gerade entgegen, passt aber exakt in das Jagdverhalten des Wallers.

Die Aussage, dass der Anstieg der Population zum Stillstand kommt wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt, kommt mir seltsam bekannt vor vom Vogel des Jahres. 

Diese Regelungen in der Natur funktionieren in einem vom Menschen geprägten Umfeld nicht mehr uneingechränkt.

Dazu wäre erste Voraussetzung, das nicht mehr besetzt werden darf. Solange ich besetze, erreiche ich nicht den erforderlichen niedrigen Fischbestand, der sich auf die Wallerbestände dämpfend auswirkt. Stattdessen verharre ich bei einem niedrigen Gesamtbestand mit hoher Welsdichte.

Wir haben die Artenzusammensetzung durch Besatz verändert, wir entnehmen Fische selektiv und wir haben in der Genetik unserer Fischbestände schwer gesündigt.
Alles Künstlichkeiten von Menschenhand. 

Vielleicht sollten wir nicht darauf warten, das der Fischbestand auf ein Minimum absinkt damit der Waller zurückgeht.


SNEEp


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Gutes Posting #6 Und so ist es auch !!!

In meinem Verein wird schon über eine mitnahmepflicht Diskutiert da es immer mehr Welse werden !!

Ein bekannter wollte Welse für seinen Teich, er hat in unserem See ein 1Quadratmeter großes Krautfeld durchgesiebt, und hatte 20 bis 30 kleine Welse !! (So sieht es einmal um den ganzen See aus)

Wie gesagt, viele Leute können sich das nicht vorstellen...
Aber in unserem SEE hat der Wels sich zur Hauptfischart vermehrt und ich denke selbst mit einer Mitnahmepflicht wird man dort nicht mehr her der Lage weil es einfach zu viele geworden sind!!

Darum sollte man es sich wirklich überlege Welse in ein Gewässer umzusetzen, denn fühlen Sie sich dort dann genauso wohl wie in unserem dann viel Spass beim Wels-angeln


----------



## cafabu (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Moin moin,
erst mal Danke für die disziplinierte Diskussion, das haben wir beim Thema Waller in Board ja schon anders erlebt.
Natürlich wollen wir den Wels im See weiterhin erhalten, nur in einer vernüftigen Population. Damals hat niemand, selbst Fachleute, mit einer derartigen Explosion in Norddeutschland gerechnet.
Das Umsetzten würde bei uns bedeuten sie könnten in die Elbe abwandern, wo ja zur Zeit versucht wird sie wieder anzusiedeln. Nur in unserem flachen Abfluss werden sie nicht abwandern können. Krankheiten haben wir nicht im Wasser,es wird auch regelmäßig getestet, da der Quellverbund zu Bewässerung der umliegenden Landwirtschaft dient. Es soll sogar annähernd Trinkqualität haben, ist halt nur trübe.
Was uns erstaunt ist der immense Weißfischbestand troz der Welse. Allein dieses Jahr schwimmen hunderte von kleinen Rotaugen in den Seerosen. 
Würde die Erhöhug des Hechtbestandes eigendlich was bringen? Hecht ist zwar vorhanden, aber in geringer Anzahl. Mehr kann der See ohne Probleme verkraften.
Wir werden aber erst mal einfach entnehmen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Ist schon interessant, das mit den Wallern. In meinem mittleren und naturbelassenen Fluss in Mittelfranken gab und gibt es schon immer Waller, nur vermehrten die sich anscheinend recht selten. Vor ca. 10 Jahren gab es eine spürbare Veränderung. Plötzlich wurden viele Babywaller gefangen und hin und wieder einer mit 40 Pfund aufwärts. Nun aber fängt man alle Größen.

Das mit dem Entnahmegebot ist so eine Sache. Viele "entnehmen" nicht, sondern werfen die kleinen Waller (unter Umständen lebend) ins nächste Gebüsch. Und sorry, da mache ich nicht mit. Ich habe für einen Waller mit 25 cm keine Verwendung, genauso wenig für Grundeln, Güstern und Rotfedern. Die Tierchen werden abgehakt und zurückgesetzt. 

Die Sommer werden heißer. Letztlich können wir den Lauf der Natur nicht aufhalten. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird der Hecht weiter nach Norden gedrängt und Waller sowie Zander weiter begünstigt. Übrigens: Beim Zander würde sich doch auch keiner aufregen, wenn der Fischbestand NUR noch auch Zandern bestehen würde .


----------



## Esox-Paddy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



cafabu schrieb:


> Was uns erstaunt ist der immense Weißfischbestand troz der Welse. Allein dieses Jahr schwimmen hunderte von kleinen Rotaugen in den Seerosen.



bei uns ist es leider nicht so... mein verein besitzt einen baggersee (ca. 4 hektar) und scheinbar haben wir auch ein wallerproblem...
allerdings werden selten kleine welse gefangen... aber der weißfischbestand ist total im eimer. Rotaugen gibt es sogut wie gar keine, nur barsche schwimmen in kleinen grüppchen rum aber die erreichen auch nur eine gewisse größe.
die hechte, die man fängt sind deswegen alle recht mager und scheinen schlecht zu wachsen.
aber ich weiß nicht, ob es an den welsen liegt bzw. liegen kann...
Zander und schleien wurden vor ein paar jahren eingesetzt, aber schleien habe ich schon seit 3/4 jahren nicht mehr gefangen und einen zander noch nie...


----------



## Sneep (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> erst mal Danke für die disziplinierte Diskussion, das haben wir beim Thema Waller in Board ja schon anders erlebt.
> Natürlich wollen wir den Wels im See weiterhin erhalten, nur in einer vernüftigen Population. Damals hat niemand, selbst Fachleute, mit einer derartigen Explosion in Norddeutschland gerechnet.
> Das Umsetzten würde bei uns bedeuten sie könnten in die Elbe abwandern, wo ja zur Zeit versucht wird sie wieder anzusiedeln. Nur in unserem flachen Abfluss werden sie nicht abwandern können. Krankheiten haben wir nicht im Wasser,es wird auch regelmäßig getestet, da der Quellverbund zu Bewässerung der umliegenden Landwirtschaft dient. Es soll sogar annähernd Trinkqualität haben, ist halt nur trübe.
> ...




Hallo,

Wenn du schreibst, das Wasser sei trübe, ist schon eine Bedingung für den Hecht nicht gegeben.
Als  Augenjäger ist er für eine erfolgreiche Jagd auf gute Sicht angewiesen

Er benötigt Seen des sogenannten Hecht-Schleien-Typs.

Das sind klare und pflanzenreiche Seen. 

Wenn du bereits Hechte im Gewässer hast, trotzdem keine Junghechte zu sehen sind, hat es wenig Sinn gegen das Gewässer an zu besetzen.

Nur wenn es eindeutig ist, dass die Hechte aus irgend einem Grund nicht reproduzieren können, weil z.B. der Wasserspiegel zu stark schwankt, würde ein Besatz Sinn machen.

Dann könnte man einen Versuch mit vorgestreckten Hechten im Mai/Juni unternehmen. In dieser Größe sind sie in der Lage sich gegenseitig zu fressen und ich kann nicht überbesetzen. Daher nur in speziellen Fällen größere Hechte nehmen.

Nach deiner Beschreibung ist das Gewässer aber gut für Zander geeignet. Inwieweit das dein anderer Räuber zulässt ist die Frage. 

Ein Zandermilchner ist ein vehementer Verteidiger seines Geleges. 
Wie er aber beim Anmarsch eines 50-Pfund-Wallers reagiert weiß ich nicht.

Was die Disziplin und Sachlichkeit bei diesem Thema betrifft muss ich dir Recht geben. Das war nicht unbedingt zu erwarten. Aber kann ja noch kommen.

sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das mit dem Entnahmegebot ist so eine Sache. Viele "entnehmen" nicht, sondern werfen die kleinen Waller (unter Umständen lebend) ins nächste Gebüsch. Und sorry, da mache ich nicht mit. Ich habe für einen Waller mit 25 cm keine Verwendung, genauso wenig für Grundeln, Güstern und Rotfedern. Die Tierchen werden abgehakt und zurückgesetzt.



Das sollte man etwas differenzierter sehen.

Klar ist es absolut nicht zu tolerieren, wenn irgendwelche Fische lebend ins Gebüsch geworfen werden. Das gilt für Grundeln genauso wie für Welse oder jeden anderen Fisch. 

Es ist auch blödsinnig, Fische aus " hegerischen Gründen " zu töten, wenn dies absolut ohne Wirkung ist. Hier z.B. die Grundeln im Rhein. 

Aber, und da ist man beim Wels in relativ überschaubaren Gewässern sicher am nächsten dran, wenn eine Regulierung des Bestandes durch die Anglefischerei einen spürbaren Erfolg haben kann, dann sollte man als verantwortungsvoller Angler auch bereit und in der Lage sein, eine Entnahmepflicht zu befolgen. Auch dann, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten kann (obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es bei etwas überlegung keine Möglichkeit, und sei es Nachbars Katz, finden kann). Und im Extremfall wandert der Fisch halt in die Mülltonne. Das ist der bittere Teil der Hegepflicht, die den vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderten vernünftige Grund in sich selbst trägt. Nochmal, nur dann, wenn die Entnahme durch Angler aussichtsreich ist.


----------



## Fabi-21 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

wir hatten das selbe problem, wir haben den see vor 4 jahren abgelassen und haben von 20 welsen die größer waren als 1,50m ca 4-6 stück drinnen gelassen. momentan sind es noch 4 große, und jetzt fängt man schon wieder welche mit 40-50 cm. aber nur sehr selten. ist sehr ausgeglichen.


----------



## mike_w (9. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Verstehe die andauernden Welsdiskussionen nicht. Jeder Raubfisch kann nur soviel fressen, wie vorhanden ist. 

Wenn Welse wirklich Gewässer plündern würden und mehr fressen würden, als der See verträgt, hätten wir leicht zu fangende ausgehungerte Welsbestände.
Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran kann dieser nicht einfach das Gewässer verlassen. 

Daher frage ich mich, welchen Schaden ein Welsbestand, im Gegensatz zum Hecht oder Zander, anrichten kann?

Der einzige Schaden wäre doch, dass der "Futterfisch" nicht auf die Räuber -Angler, Hecht, Barsch und Zander- sondern zusätzlich auf den Wels verteilt, so dass sich das Verhältnis der Räuber zugunsten des Welses verschiebt. Für die Gesamtbiomasse an Friedfisch dürfte es keine Unterschiede machen.


----------



## moon2k3 (9. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

der Zander und hecht hält sich durch revierverhalten und kanibalismus im zaun 
und diese fische können auch nur eine brenzte grösse an fischen fressen 

aber wenn so ein wels erstmal die 1 meter bis 1.50 erreicht dann sind für ihn karpfen von 3-4 kg auch kein prob 

dazu kommt er räubert gerne an schilfgürteln ( wo die schleie zuhause ist ) 

dazu kommt er frisst dann bevorzugt grössere fische die aber auf grund ihrer grösse auch das gewässer erhalten ( eieranzahl pro KG fisch ) 

Hecht und Zander werden verdrängt / gefressen 

dazu kommt Hecht und zander sind einheimische fische 
der WELS NICHT


----------



## ELBkaida (9. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

@TE: Also in die Elbe braucht ihr sie nicht setzen und auch d. Ansiedlungsprogramm in eurer Region macht für mich keinen Sinn. 
Mir ist bekannt d. selbst in Hamburg schon Welse in der Elbe gefangen werden u. bei uns in Sachsen gibt es sie zur genüge. Also abwarten und Geld sparen, die kommen ganz von alleine zu euch gewandert!

Zu d. krassen Problem in dem Baggersee wo angeblich auf einen Quadratmeter 20 - 30 kleinere Welse kommen.
Macht doch einfach einige gemeinsame Ansitze mit euren Verein im Jahr, stellt paar Räuchertonnen auf und nehmt paar Kisten Bier mit! Am frühen Abend werden durch zahlreiche Fänge die Kids ans Angeln geführt, gemeinsames Räuchern und Grillen der erbeuteten Welse und w. Mutti mit d. Stöpseln abzieht, wird halt ne Herrenrunde daraus...:m


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Wir haben das Problem in unserer Talsperre auch bei uns gibt es das Gesetz das gefangene Welse nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.
Wir haben auch Massenhaft Welse über 1,50meter die fressen bei uns alle Satzkarpfen weg, man fängt kaum noch welche.

Wieso ist der Wels kein einheimischer Fisch?


----------



## Sneep (9. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Hallo,

die historische Verbreitung ist im Detail umstritten. 

Man geht davon aus, dass diese Grenze des Welsvorkommens quer durch Deutschland verlief. Man kann grob sagen, dass er im Donau- und teilweise Odersystem historische Vorkommen hatte.
Für den Rhein trifft dies wohl eher nicht zu.

Aber auch innerhalb des Verbreitungsgebietes wurden früher die Unterläufe der Flüsse besiedelt und nicht wie heute durch Besatz Flüsse der Barbenregion und kleine stehende Gewässer. 
Historisch ist die Art wohl nicht im Bereich des Epipotamals (in etwa Barbenregion ) vorgekommen.

Der begrenzende Faktor bei  der Ausbreitung ist die Sommertemperatur des Gewässers. Bei zu kaltem Wasser während der Laichperiode, kann er sich nicht mehr erfolgreich fortpflanzen.

Mir sind Baggerseen bekannt, die schon in den 1970er Jahren mit Wels besetzt wurden. Danach gab es kein Lebenszeichen mehr von diesem Besatz. Vor ca. 10-12 Jahren, setzte in allen diesen Gewässern zeitgleich die Vermehrung ein und jetzt werden massenhaft Welse gefangen. Im Spitzengewässer pro Nacht im Schnitt 5-15 Waller 25 - 50 cm.

Der Wels kommt also nicht nur in anderen Regionen, sondern auch in anderen Gewässertypen vor als in der Vergangenheit.

Es gibt gewisse Parallelen zum Kormoran. Dieser wurde auch erst dann zum Problem, als er die Küstenbereiche verließ und in den Mittelgebirgsflüssen mit der Äsche auf eine Beute stieß, die diesem Räuber nichts entgegenzusetzen hat.

Sneep


----------



## mike_w (10. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran bleibt der Wels im Gewässer. 
Wenn der Wels alles auffressen sollte, verhungert der Wels. 

Soweit ich weiß, kann dies bei Räubern kaum passieren, da er sich dann selbst reguliert. Also kann langfristig nur soviel Wels im Gewässer existieren, wie an Nahrung nachwächst. Genauso wie beim Hecht und Zander.

Deswegen verstehe ich die Welsdiskussion nicht. Natürlich schränkt er als Beutegreifer die Hecht- und Zanderpopulation u.U. ein, aber der Hecht oder Zander schränkt ebensogut den Welsbestand ein, wenn das Gewässer geeignet ist.


----------



## moon2k3 (10. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

@ mike_w der Zander und Hecht fressen nur fische bis sagen wir mal 25 cm was schon hochgegriefen ist 

aber der Wels wenn er eine grösse erreicht von ü 1 meter frisst dann auch brassen und karpfen von 2-4 kg 
das sind aber die benötigen fische die für grosse nachkommen da sind :/

er kann ein gewässer viel schneller verarmen lassen als der hecht und Zander 

und irgendwo schrieb einer oder ka wo ich es gelesen habe das der wels 10 KG futterfisch brauch um 1 KG zuzunehmen 

nun kannst ja mal gerne nachrechnen was so 2 meter vieh an fisch verdrückt hat 
dazu kommt das er auch vor Zander und Hecht keinen halt macht 
Gibts bei youtube son schönes viedeo ( wels frisst Zander) oder so


----------



## Sneep (10. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*



mike_w schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran bleibt der Wels im Gewässer.
> Wenn der Wels alles auffressen sollte, verhungert der Wels.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, kann dies bei Räubern kaum passieren, da er sich dann selbst reguliert. Also kann langfristig nur soviel Wels im Gewässer existieren, wie an Nahrung nachwächst. Genauso wie beim Hecht und Zander.



Hallo,

eine kleine aber bedeutende Ungenauigkeit. 

Der Wels kann nicht so lange existieren, wie Nahrung nachwächst, sondern wie Nahrung vorhanden ist. 

Das ist etwas anderes. 

Vergleichen wir doch einmal die Mechanismen die bei beiden Arten zur Begrenzung der Bestände führen. Beim Hecht, mit seinem Revierverhalten ist der Bestand von 2 Faktoren abhängig.
Von der Anzahl der Standplätze und damit der Reviere und vom Fischbestand. Die Auswahl, wer überlebt, findet schon überwiegend im 1. Lebensjahr statt.

Anders beim Waller, hier gibt es nicht das aggressive Revierverhalten wie beim Hecht. Die Jungwaller werden sicher auch zur Beute der Eltern. Das ist aber in dem Rahmen wie der Waller anderen Arten nachstellt. Eine Regulation innerhalb der Art wie beim Hecht findet nicht statt.

Du bemerkst ganz richtig, dass der Wels natürlich in seiner Entwicklung auf einen guten Fischbestand angewiesen ist.  
Diese Art wird ganz überwiegend durch die Menge an Nahrung 
in ihrem Bestand geregelt. 

Das Dumme ist nur, damit sich diese eindämmende Wirkung auf die Welsbestände entfalten kann, muss der Fischbestand zuerst deutlich einbrechen oder gar  zusammenbrechen.
Solange ich aber Besatz tätige, erreiche ich diesen Zustand nicht.

*Diese Mechanismen greifen aber nur, wenn ich den Besatz vollständig einstelle. *

Wer also behauptet, der Welsbestand sei beherrschbar, weil er sich selbst begrenzt, muss den Anglern auch fairerweise sagen, dass das mit Besatz nicht funktioniert. 

Falls ich weiter besetze, erreiche ich ein sehr langes Verharren der Bestände der Beutefische auf sehr niedrigem Niveau.

Daher mein Vergleich mit dem Kormoran. Dessen Bestände sind erst dann nicht mehr weiter gewachsen, als die Nahrung deutlich knapper wurde. Das ist zwangsläufig so bei Räubern, bei denen die Verfügbarkeit von Nahrung das regulierend Element der Bestandsgröße ist. 

Beim Kormoran sehen wir aber auch, wie lange ein solcher Räuber seine Beutefische auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau halten kann, ohne dass es du einer Verringerung der Anzahl der Räuber kommt.

Mir ist von keinem einheimischen Räuber bekannt, dass er andere Arten im Bestand bedroht, wie es der Waller mit der Schleie und teilweise dem Aal tut.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, der Wels ist für die allermeisten Gewässer in Deutschland ein fremder, durch den Menschen eingeschleppter Fisch. Entweder hat die Art das Gebiet nicht besiedelt (Rheinschiene) oder er hat diese Art Gewässer nicht besiedelt (Baggerseen, Teiche, Flussregionen oberhalb der Brassenregion der großen Flüsse).


Sneep


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Da diese Fischart seit ca.15 Jahren massiv über die Angelindustrie als das non plus ultra der Fischwaid dargestellt wird,haben genug leicht manipulierbare Geister die Fische in heimische Gewässern besetzt.
Ob nun gefragt oder auch ungefragt, in Nacht und Nebel Aktionen!
Die "natürliche" Zuwanderrung der Waller,über den Rhein-Main-Donaukanal,hat den Wallerfans leider nicht gereicht.
Es bleib zu hoffen,das es zukünftlich in Deutschland überhaupt noch wallerfreie Gewässer geben wird.
Aber wenn ich sehe,dass irgend welche Hirnis,wie vor Tagen auch hier im Bereich zu lesen,Waller sogar noch in kleinen Teichen besetzen,so hege ich eigendlich keine Hoffnung für
die tollen Hecht-Schleienseen die wir in Deutschland haben/hatten.
Mein 120ha Baggersee war auch mal ein klassisches Gewässer dieser Kategorie und die Leute welche damals für den Besatz sorgten,fischen heute wo anders!
Vieleicht können solche Threads wie dieser hier,dafür sorgen
ein Umdenken,bei vor allem jungen Wallerfans zu erreichen,welche anscheinend alle heiß sind,diesen größten unserer Raubfische zu beangeln, denen es reicht wenn Waller im See schwimmen und halt genügend Futter.

Ich bin jedenfalls für wallerfreie Reservate!

Taxidermist


----------



## mike_w (10. August 2010)

*AW: zu viele kleine Welse????*

Ich denke auch, dass es reicht, wenn die großen Ströme gute Wallerbestände beinhalten. 
Nicht jede Pfütze und jedes Baggerloch muss Welse als Besatz bekommen.


----------

